# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как практиковать бхакти-йогу инвалиду 1 группы?

## Олег57

Доброго всем времени. Читая БГ и слушая на ютубе лекции я пришел к выводу, что прогрессировать без общения с преданными, без служения духовному учителю и без повторения махамантры на четках, невозможно. Мне это знание не так давно открылось, но на данном этапе видится, что это основное. В некоторых стихах об этом очень категорично говорится, что без духовного учителя или без общения с преданными ну никуда. И проблема не в отсутствии желания этим заниматься, а отсутствия возможности. Я инвалид первой группы с выраженной параплегией (пальцы на руках не работают). Я вообще в движении сильно ограничен, в основном, мои будни коротаются на кровати. Как мне быть в такой ситуации? Время, чтоб этим всем заниматься,у меня достаточно, но вот с возможностью... К слову, живу я в пгт, где не то что храма, а о Кришне никто не слышал. Еще такой вопрос, комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады можно считать общением с преданным? Ведь там есть и наставления, и пояснения стихов. А лекции на ютубе можно считать садху сангой? Не хочу подгонять свою философию под какие то ошибки, так делать не правильно.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Олег, спасибо Вам за вопрос, я рад знакомству с Вами. Пытаюсь сейчас понять, как Вы живете? Размышляю, прочитав Ваше письмо. Видится мне Ваша жизнь, что она как подвиг! Да, именно так, потому, что сегодня многие люди, будучи при хорошем здоровье, не задумываются о высоких духовных истинах, а Вы не просто интересуетесь, а пытаетесь скромно исполнять духовные практики бхакти йоги, и делаете это искренне, оставаясь в сложных условиях проживания. Это же все так сложно для Вас! И Вы стараетесь! Это все удивительно!   

	 Да, несомненно, что процесс бхакти связан с общением с преданными и это описано в Священных писаниях вайшнавов и рекомендовано Господом Чайтаньей Махапрабху. Да, это действительно является главным условием для духовного развития. При этом здесь есть два интересных факта, о которых нужно сейчас сообщить. Первое это то, что Господь Чайтанья является  очень милостивым воплощением Кришны – намо маха ваданяйа, Он очень милостив и внимателен ко всем живым существам, и особенно к тем, кто искренне обращается и служит Ему. Что это значит для Вас Олег? Это означает, что Господь Чайтанья примет даже что-то незначительное, что Вы делаете для Него. Он будет рад этому. Он знает о Ваших трудностях, о Вашей жизни, Он понимает Вас, и Он конечно же обязательно устроит в Вашей жизни все таким образом, чтобы Вы могли духовно развиваться и стать Его преданным. Поэтому, делайте из бхакти йоги все, то возможное, что можете, и это будет Вашей духовной жизнью сегодня, Вашим посильным служением Господу Чайтанье. 

В НЕКТАРЕ ПРЕДАННОСТИ  гл. 13. рассказывается о пяти могущественных формах преданного служения.  “Рупа Госвами утверждает, что эти пять форм преданного служения – проживание в Святом месте, поклонение Божеству, чтение Шримад Бхагаватам, служение преданному, и повторение мантры Харе Кришна – настолько могущественны, что небольшая привязанность к любой из них может пробудить духовные эмоции даже в начинающем преданном“. Итак, Олег, Вы можете повторять Харе Кришна Маха мантру, можете, ввиду болезни рук, даже без четок, просто повторять, сколько можете, повторять и слушать! Это возможно для Вас? Или читать Шримад Бхагаватам, это доступно, возможно? Суть в том, что в Вашем случае даже небольшое служение, даже совсем немного, но сознательное и искреннее будет принято Господом и принесет Вам огромное духовное благо! Кришна оценит это, Он поймет Вас, Он придет в Вашу жизнь.

 Вот еще Второе: В Играх Господа Чайтаньи были примеры, когда преданные ввиду своей болезни не могли встретиться с Ним и Он Сам приходил к ним! Это пример Васудевы Датты, который болел тяжелой болезнью и не смог вовремя добраться до того города, где остановился Чайтанья Махапрабху. Он опоздал. Чайтанья уже ушел из города. И тогда Васудева Датта начал молиться со слезами и надеждой и Господь учлышал его молитвы и вернулся обратно. Он обнял своего преданного  и болезнь исчезла, Васудева Датта  стал здоровыми и очень счастливым! 

	И далее Олег, у Вас нет общения с преданными. Как это устроить? Я предлагаю Вам написать письмо (я не знаю где Вы живете, простите) или найти в интернете телефон, или сайт ближайшей к Вам общине преданных, рассказать о себе и попросить преданных приехать к Вам, чтобы познакомиться с Вами и начать регулярно общаться с Вами. Попросите общения и преданные обязательно откликнутся. Так у Вас Олег могут появиться друзья, и Вы не будете одиноки. Здесь важны так же и Ваши личные смиренные усилия. Помните? ПРОСИТЕ И ДАНО ВАМ БУДЕТ, СТУЧИТЕ И ОТВОРЯТ ВАМ, ИЩИТЕ И ОБРЯЩИТЕ…. Вот еще: Есть ли у Вас постоянный доступ в Интернет, в Скайп? Возможно ли это для Вас? Если да, то можно Вам делать переписку с теми преданными, которые откликнутся, как друзья. Или, например, общаться в Скайпе. Как Вам такие предложения Олег? Напишите мне об этом. 

	И вот далее. Да, несомненно, что чтение Книг Ш. Прабхупады это общение с ним Самим. Да, видео лекции это общение с преданными. И общение так же означает отношения, беседы, вопросы, обсуждения и т. д. Поэтому важно еще общение “в живую”, когда Вы можете вместе с кем-то выполнять какое-либо служение Кришне, обмениваться эмоциям и задавать вопросы. Это очень важно для духовной жизни. 

Итак, вот такие ответы на Ваши вопросы, Олег. Напишите мне ответ, пожалуйста, и мы продолжим. Желаю Вам успехов во всем и духовного роста! ХАРЕ КРИШНА!

----------


## Олег57

Здравствуйте, Вирочана дас! Я тоже рад нашему знакомству. Спасибо, что дали такой развернутый ответ. Это для меня хорошие новости. Не могу согласиться, что моя жизнь - подвиг. У каждого жизненный путь труден и тяжел, а особенно, когда не знаешь куда идешь. До травмы жизнь была легче, безусловно, но не лучше. Вся цепь тех событий  привела меня  сюда, что не может не радовать.
На сколько я понял, ключевым является повторение Маха мантры, вне зависимости от времени и количества. Где то было описано, что у преданного не было четок, но был поясок со 108-ю узелками, и он на этом шнуре повторял. Выходит, что и так можно? Отвечая на Ваш вопрос - да, я могу повторять Маха мантру, и очень рад, что для меня, делая это без четок, не будет кощунством. 
До меня ближайшее Общество сознания Кришны находится в Курске, написать им хорошая идея, почему то я раньше до нее не додумался. Напишу. Спасибо Вам еще раз за прояснение этих моментов.

----------

